
Show HN: Re:consent – View and change the consent you have given to websites - kkm
https://github.com/cliqz-oss/re-consent
======
hasperdi
I don't want sites to track me, but these consent popup are very annoying and
most don't allow me to opt-out (easily).

My best solution so far is using two Chrome extensions. "I don't care about
cookies" and "Vanilla Cookie Manager".

The first one will accept GDPR consent, the second one auto delete cookies
from non-whitelisted domain after a certain period (eg. 30 minutes).

Additionally, I have uBlock Origin blocking tracking domains.

~~~
krageon
It would be better to hide the consent banners (use any good ad blocker) and
delete the unauthorized cookies anyway. Without having your explicit consent
they cannot track you (they still might, but it'd be a violation) so the
cookie manager is just a way for you to enforce your rights.

~~~
hasperdi
The problem is that many sites will break if I hide the consent banner.

Some sites will hijack the page, take you to another page, and if you reject
then they will take you to a page saying you must leave if you do not consent.

------
sebslomski
More details on re:consent can be found here:
[https://cliqz.com/en/magazine/re-consent](https://cliqz.com/en/magazine/re-
consent)

Firefox Add-on: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/re-
consent/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/re-consent/) Chrome
Store:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reconsent/djcdlbbf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/reconsent/djcdlbbfldmndgenehaifaiiahhhagfa)

Keep in mind that re:consent isn't just about consent cookies - it's also
about educating users what they allowed services such as Google & Facebook to
know about them.

------
eterps
Requires a better explanation, perhaps a goal statement, a couple of
screenshots, pros/cons, anything...

~~~
kkm
More details can be found here: German: [https://cliqz.com/magazine/re-
consent](https://cliqz.com/magazine/re-consent) English:
[https://cliqz.com/en/magazine/re-consent](https://cliqz.com/en/magazine/re-
consent)

~~~
piotrkubisa
Ouch... That smooth scrolling hurts experience and pleasure of being on cliqz
website. I think I know how to customize my browser, so if I would like to
have smooth scrolling or custom scrollbars I will add them to my browser.
Please, don't take your visitors as dumb persons - almost everyone knows how
to install extensions from Firefox/Chrome store and some others also knows how
to develop own add-ons.

------
Animats
I run with Ghostery and Privacy Badger with very restrictive settings. Google
Tag Manager is blocked. Plus no third party cookies, and Firefox in site
isolation mode. Few sites fail to work. General effect: the Internet has no
advertising.

------
kkm
re:consent

Welcome to more privacy control

re:consent allows you to view and change the consent you have given to
websites for data processing. It works for websites that adhere to the IAB's
Transparency & Consent Framework, as well as for Google and Facebook.
re:consent offers more control over your direct interaction with websites
making it a smart addition to third-party tracking protection powered by
Cliqz. Learn more on [https://cliqz.com/magazine/re-
consent](https://cliqz.com/magazine/re-consent)

------
tehjoker
If you have uBlock Origin, you can just "zap" those elements without opting
in.

------
yoaviram
If you really want a website to erase your data use a service like
[http://opt-out.eu](http://opt-out.eu) (disclaimer: I'm one of the creators)

~~~
Silhouette
I appreciate the sentiment, but unfortunately your website is quite
misleading. For example, subjects do not have an absolute right to erasure,
even under GDPR, but your detailed comments about this are hidden in your FAQ
while your main introductory paragraph clearly says something very different.
Your letter template also has a few problems. The date is not in European
format. The content itself appears to be conflating different subject rights
in a confusing way. It also refers to some contact methods but doesn't include
all of the necessary details to use them.

Please be careful getting involved with legal matters if you're not sure what
you're doing. You could cause real trouble for all involved if people think
they have rights they don't and start trying to make a big deal of it.

~~~
yoaviram
Thanks for the feedback! You have a point about the opening paragraph, do you
have a better suggestion? The GDPR has a lot of "edge cases", which is why we
placed the FAQ on the homepage and reference it throughout. The email template
was reviewed by legal experts, I'd love hear your specific concerns. This is a
free and open source project, maybe you can open an issue or a pull request on
our github repo? Link is in the about page.

~~~
Silhouette
I'd suggest just being a little less heavy-handed in the wording. As written,
I think your introduction will make many people think they have an absolute
right to have their data removed, even if it's legitimately being collected
and processed on a basis other than consent. It seems clear that you
understand this is not really the case, as you do cover that in your FAQ, but
perhaps the introduction could be altered to be less confrontational in style?

For the email, I'd suggest fine-tuning a few things. Numerical dates in
European countries are typically given in D/M/Y order rather than the US-style
M/D/Y, but the ambiguity could be avoided entirely by writing the month out in
full, for example. Also, I wouldn't invite contact by methods where you
haven't provided the necessary details, but IIRC your email template mentioned
calling but without giving a phone number. If nothing else, these sorts of
mistakes make such an email look less credible, which surely isn't going to
encourage a positive response.

~~~
yoaviram
Thank you for taking the time to provide the feedback. We'll definitely take
it on board.

------
WA
I found most GDPR consent popups and settings cumbersome. They are hidden,
they often require a few more extremely slow HTTP requests. I suppose most
people simply click _agree_ , because it’s the fastest option.

I trust my AdBlocker more than any consent options/frameworks.

~~~
vertex-four
Probably most consent dialogs are illegal, tbh. It just needs to get to court
to prove that the GDPR is enforceable.

~~~
pluma
Personally I hope the outcome will be a strict interpretation:

* opt-out by default

* dismissing means opt-out

* users need to be able to dismiss banners (at least per session)

Along with a lenient interpretation of consent-by-default for "normal" use
(i.e. serving the content, anonymized logging and anonymized analytics) I
think this would make the most sense from a user perspective while still
serving basic business interests.

------
IshKebab
Why are any websites going to use that IAB standard if all it does is make it
easier for users to automatically opt out? None of them want that.

~~~
dbdjfjrjvebd
My customers want their customers to have a good experience and to feel safe
and secure. They want to follow the law. They also want analytics. By
following a standard that complies with the law here in Europe they get some
of both.

------
foreigner
I want the opposite of this. Is there some tool I can use to just
automatically agree to all of these annoying GDPR cookie popups so they stop
bugging me?

~~~
lugg
There is a ublock list or three floating around.

~~~
foreigner
I want to automatically opt-in, not opt-out.

~~~
piotrkubisa
I wish DNT (Do Not Track) header [0] was respected in case of automatical opt-
in/opt-outs [1] but sadly, I think it won't happen (at least soon).

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Not_Track](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_Not_Track)

[1]: [https://www.w3.org/blog/2018/06/do-not-track-and-the-
gdpr/](https://www.w3.org/blog/2018/06/do-not-track-and-the-gdpr/)

------
some_account
It's a good idea but it's adding manual work for the user.

I just block it all.

